# Problem auf dem Handy



## scream (2. Jan 2004)

Hi also ich hab jetzt mal ein einfaches helloworld programm geschrieben
es läuft auch im Emulator von Sun und in dem von Nokia
aber wenn ich es aufs Handy lade kommt nach der Installation Systemfehler
das passier auch wenn ich ein Programm von den Beispielen die beim Sun Tool Kit dabei sind nehme
was hab ich da vergessen zu beachten
weil andere beispiele aus dem netz funktionieren
Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jan 2004)

Hast du über die compilierte Class Datei auch das Programm *preverify.exe* laufen lassen?
Dieses ist sehr wichtig, ansonsten stürzt das Programm auf einem Handy beim Starten ab.


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2004)

es lag wohl daran das ich toolkit 2.0 verwendet habe jetzt mit version 1.0.4 geht es


----------



## Stefan1200 (5. Jan 2004)

Genau, das auch. (Fast) alle Handys derzeit auf dem Markt können nur die Sun 1.0.4 API plus der Hersteller API.


----------

